# Home Made Arrow Saw



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

I threw this together today, I am going to make some revisions and make it better, I couldnt find what i needed today,I have some ideas, I didnt make this one for adjustable arrow lengths yet, its set for 29 inch arrows cause thats what i shoot, but I will make it adjustable. Was In a hurry to cut some arrows with it,  will post updated pics when i revise it. Already cut 12 arrows with it and shot them. Inserts seem to have seated square. Hope you like it.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

You may want to buy a Arrow Squaring Device ASD from G5. I well spent $40


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

dugy40 said:


> I threw this together today, I am going to make some revisions and make it better, I couldnt find what i needed today,I have some ideas, I didnt make this one for adjustable arrow lengths yet, its set for 29 inch arrows cause thats what i shoot, but I will make it adjustable. Was In a hurry to cut some arrows with it,  will post updated pics when i revise it. Already cut 12 arrows with it and shot them. Inserts seem to have seated square. Hope you like it.


Good job on the saw.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Thank you*



thwacker said:


> You may want to buy a Arrow Squaring Device ASD from G5. I well spent $40


Yeah i was looking at those and plan on buying one. thanks for the compliment and the advice, Doug


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

That'll work right there. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

Nicely done!... quick & simple, I'll be looking at doing one like this!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the idea of the dremel on the hinge to make it a chop saw, nice one.:thumbs_up
I just went basic and fixed the dremel and rotate the arrow into it.
Might have to rethink:wink:

Kev


----------



## rino3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great idea for guick and cheap


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Trying to think of something*

I am trying to think of a way to make it adjustable. i am going to mount it on different wood
also, i dont like the holes i had to drill in the wood so the nuts would have a place to go into., should of mounted the hinge up on a piece of wood. By the way I got he the U bolt and hinge at lowes ,the u bolt is perfect size and holds the dremel very very tight, the dremel will not move in any direction. I was going to put two U bolts but after seeing how tight it was, decided i didnt need two. So basically its a work in progress, a prototype lol


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

*Harbor Freight saw*

I saw this saw the other day at Harbor Freight 
http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/cutoff-saws/bench-top-cut-off-saw-42307.html

Almost bought it, probably should have. It's basically a mini-chop saw. It says it cuts soft metals, not sure if there are other blades better for cutting metal but they do advertise it cuts soft metals. It is the perfect size for cutting arrows. What do you think? Cheers :darkbeer::cocktail::beer:


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's a pic


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*Z*

I have seen that saw alot in this forum in many diff setups
some say it is junk and isnt powerful enough, and supposedly its belt driven,but others say they like it.


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

*saw*

Both ideas are fantastic, good thinkin guys.


----------



## gnv (Jun 16, 2010)

does the dremel have enough power not to bog down?


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

If your bogging a cutter down your pressing down to hard or quickly. Just dont try to cut so quick. I've cut alot of arrows with a dremel.


----------



## mattbowen (May 13, 2010)

gnv said:


> does the dremel have enough power not to bog down?



gnv;

I used my Dremel to cut the muzzle off of my heave barrel 22cal. target rifle and re-crown it and it didn't bog down once, it has more then enough power.


----------

